

Ask HN: Alternatives to GMail? - KaeseEs

I&#x27;ve gotten fed up with the UI changes that been made to (inflicted on) gmail in the last two years or so; new compose is the last straw. What are some good alternatives?  SSL, non-&quot;flat&quot; UI and a good thread&#x2F;conversation view are my only musts, skins&#x2F;themes are a nice-to-have.
======
czottmann
I can recommend [https://fastmail.fm/](https://fastmail.fm/) which has been a
really solid experience for me over the last few months. The UI is quite
nice—see Mike Masnick's write-up for some screenshots.[^1]

Their servers are located in the US, tho, which might be a cause of concern
for some—but that wasn't part of the question. (Personally, I will be probably
moving my mails off of FM for that particular reason.)

[^1]:
[http://www.maxmasnick.com/2013/07/19/fastmail/](http://www.maxmasnick.com/2013/07/19/fastmail/)

~~~
workhere-io
Here's another review of FastMail (shameless plug):
[http://blog.workhere.io/my-experience-with-fastmail-as-a-
gma...](http://blog.workhere.io/my-experience-with-fastmail-as-a-gmail-
replacement/)

------
DarkStar851
I'm fortunate enough to have the resources to run my own email server. I host
a few VMs on a dedicated server and had some space left for a Zimbra 8
installation.

I hate to promote pay-for's, but their Open Source Edition is still very
flushed out.

If that's any interest to you, I'd be happy to host a few accounts. Canadian
servers so standard CIRA and Canadian Privacy Protection Act rules apply.

------
workhere-io
Domains at [https://gandi.net](https://gandi.net) include IMAP (1 GB). Combine
that with Thunderbird or Sparrow and you're good to go. Another option is
FastMail.

------
anxious
IMAP. Or search for previous Ask HNs, there are dozen on the topic.

~~~
czottmann
> SSL, non-"flat" UI and a good thread/conversation view are my only musts

Your answer "IMAP" doesn't _entirely_ fit here.

~~~
workhere-io
IMAP + Thunderbird fits his requirements, as far as I can see (although I'm
not sure what he means by non-"flat" UI).

